# Materielles von und für Ladies



## Bergradlerin (10. Mai 2010)

*Suchen und Finden* ist hier die Devise. 

Wer Teile abzugeben hat oder tauschen möchte, wer Spezielles und Besonderes sucht, aber auch, wer Tipps braucht, wo was zu bekommen sein könnte, ist hier richtig. 

Bitte denkt daran: "von Ladies, für Ladies"! Und auch in diesem Thread gilt: Anzeigen gewerblicher Händler und Spam werden rigoros gelöscht.

Und nun wünsche ich Euch viel Erfolg und Spaß bei Euren Keller- und Dachbodenräumaktionen!


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Mai 2010)

na gut , das es den fred nu doch gibt , nutz´ich ihn mal : hab noch einen syntace vro - vorbau  (short) und dazugehörigen lenker abzugeben . wer gerne sowas verstellbares haben möchte , bitte melden !! über den preis reden wir dann !  lg , kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## apoptygma (13. Mai 2010)

PDM 520 Klick-Pedalen gebraucht ohne Cleats fürn 10er!

Fizik Vitesse in 143 für 15,-

Und ich such ma noch *hehe


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Mai 2010)

suche ne 20er maxle steckachse fü r eine pike !!!! gut in schuss und reller preis !!!! DANKE !! gruss, kati


----------



## Menevado (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

hoffe, dass ich hier auch als Kerl was Ladyspezifisches anbieten darf. Infolge eines Fehlkaufs in den US und A habe ich eine 

Sugoi 42K Lady Laufshort, Größe M, Farbe Electric Blue

anzubieten.

Die Laufhose ist *BNWT* "brand new with tags" wie man hier in Bayern sagt 

Hab die Hose bei ebay.com von einem Händler gekauft, dabei aber dummerweise die Kategorie übersehen ... 

















Nach einer im Netz zu findenden Sugoi-Größentabelle wäre die Hose passend für einen Hüftumfang von 99 cm. 

Listenpreis in D: 39,95 Euro. Meine Preisvorstellung incl. Versand 17,- Euro.


Chris


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Mai 2010)

,,,hier is` `n mtb forum ... und du willst laufhöschen loswerden ...hmmm....


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ,,,hier is` `n mtb forum ... und du willst laufhöschen loswerden ...hmmm....



Kategorienauswahl ist gaub ich eh nicht so seine Schokoladenseite (hat er ja selbst schon bemerkt)

joe
bin ja auch falsch hier


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Mai 2010)

Sattel Fitzik Aliante Gamma, Modell 2008, leichte Kratzer seitlich als mir der Wolf auf dem Feldi umgefallen ist.

Satteltasche mit Adapter von RixenKaul, ich glaube 100 ml Inhalt (Schlauch, Reifenheber und Minitool passen rein).

Shorts mit Innenhosen die ich mal geschenkt bekam, aber die selbst mir nicht passen, also eher was für Kinder, so ca. Größe 152-158. Zweimal für Mädels (Northwave, Modell muss ich mal daheim nachsehen, Größe XS) , einmal auch für Jungs (Fox Sergant, Größe 26 aber sehr knapp).

So, nachgesehen, die Northwave Shorts heißen "Ivy Baggy Short". Einmal schwarz und einmal braun.


----------



## apoptygma (17. Mai 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ,,,hier is` `n mtb forum ... und du willst laufhöschen loswerden ...hmmm....



Wiesoooo, ich laufe zum Beispiel minimum 2mal die Woche 

Aber ich steh nicht so auf diese Shorts, ne enge laufhose von Sugoi hätt ich getz sofort genommen


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Mai 2010)

..der fizik , ist der schwarz ?


----------



## apoptygma (19. Mai 2010)

@Trek
Mist, Du erinnerst mich grad dran, das ich nen Bild noch reinsetzen wollte, da ich schon eine Anfrage hatte.

Der ist dunkelgrau...

Ich hoff, ich komm nachher mal dazu (zwischen Arbeit und Trainingseinheit 1+2) *gg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (19. Mai 2010)

einfarbig , ohne "bunte" ecken ? was willst´n dafür ? lg , k.


----------



## baernd (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

habe mal den Account von meinem Freund benutzt und suche ein Fahrrad. Er fährt ständig mit seinem Fahrrad in der Weltgeschichte rum und da ich ihn gerne auch mal sehe, würd ich gerne mitfahren können.  Wenn jmd ein Hardtail im Rahmen von 250 bis 500 Euro zu verkaufen hat meldet euch einfach.

Grüße
Nin


----------



## Vaena (2. Juni 2010)

Ja hier:

Cycles Concept, Rahmen von 2006, Blau. Rahmengrösse S.
Ich bin 1,58 gross. Und bei mir hats vom Oberrohr genau gepasst.
Gabel: Rockshox Tora SL Modell 2008, wurde Mai 2009 nachgerüstet und nur 3 Monate gefahren
Bremsen: Magura HS33 Sonderedition rot, ebenfalls erst im Mai 2009 nachgerüstet und nur 3 Monate gefahren.
Shimano LX Ausstattung

Rad steht im Saarland. 350 Euro VHB

hier gibts bilder: http://www.pixum.de/viewalbum/id/4515382


----------



## die tina (3. Juni 2010)

zu verkaufen:
Federgabel Pace RC41 XCAM

sehr leichte Allmountain Federgabel (1680 Gramm, 130 mm Federweg)

offener Ölbaddämpfer, Druck und Zugstufe einstellbar 
Federweg 130 mm (Absenkung auf 100 mm, dann aber keine Federung mehr)
LockOut 
Disk only 
Carbon Tauchrohre
1 1/8 '', Schaftlänge 192 mm
Preis VHB
Fotos gerne per Mail

Grüße,
Tina


----------



## marion_216 (12. Juni 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

ich bin gerade am Überlegen mir noch ein RR zuzulegen, da ich momentan viele ebene Strecken wegen GA-Aufbau fahre. Ich bin 1,56m groß und da fängt der Spaß an: Die meisten Händler müssen Räder in dieser "Größenkategorie" erst bestellen (war zumindest bei meine HT so). Da ich nicht weiß, ob dass mit dem RR was für mich ist, möchte ich mir den Stress ersparen und daher die Frage: Hat eine Lady meiner Größe ein RR zuhause stehen, dass sie günstig abgeben kann/will (bis 500Euro)? Es wäre nur schön, wenn es fahrbereit wäre.

Vielen Dank & Liebe Grüße

Marion


----------



## nEsh (13. Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen!

Ich soll auf Wunsch meiner Frau ihr Fahrrad auseinander nehmen und verkaufen.
Ich hÃ¤tte hier noch 2 Teile, vielleicht hat ja eine von euch Frauen interesse. Dann bitte per PN melden. 

1. Selle Italia Sattel Lady Gel Flow in weiÃ, 98 km alt, 261 gr. leicht
Preis: 45,- â¬ zzgl. Versand DHL(4,10 â¬ PÃ¤ckchen, 6,90 â¬ Paket)  -  reserviert bis Zahlungseingang






2. Ergon Griffe GP-1, 98 km alt, 134 gr. leicht
Preis: 20,- â¬ zzgl. Versand DHL(4,10 â¬ PÃ¤ckchen, 6,90 â¬ Paket)






GrÃ¼Ãe nEsh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Juni 2010)

Ich habe einen weißen Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow SLK günstig abzugeben (siehe Foto, das aber nicht meinen Sattel zeigt!). Er ist ein Jahr gefahren, hat ein paar Abriebspuren an den Flanken (wo die Oberschenkel schleifen), ist aber sonst perfekt in Schuss. Mir ist er leider hinten zu breit, wie ich jetzt endlich einsehen musste...    Anfragen bitte per PN, damit es hier im Thread nicht zu unübersichtlich wird.


----------



## missmarple (17. Juni 2010)

Kind Shock i900 (ohne Remote), Modelljahr 2010

Durchmesser: 30,9 mm

Länge: 385 mm (Internetangabe, auf der Verpackung sind 400 mm angegeben)

Hub: 125 mm 

Setback: 30 mm

Material: 7050 und 6061-T6 Aluminium

Die Stütze wurde einmal eingebaut (Einschub nur bis zur Mindestmarkierung) und ca. 10km gefahren. Sie funktioniert einwandfrei, aber leider habe ich beim Bestellen und Montieren gepennt und versehentlich die Stütze mit Setback genommen, daher steht sie nun direkt wieder zum Verkauf. 

Hersteller-UVP: EUR 189,00


Preis: EUR 119,00 (VB, inkl. Versand innerhalb D)


[Bilder folgen noch...]


----------



## Easy (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich hÃ¤tte ein Merino-Langarmshirt von Finkhof anzugeben. GrÃ¶Ãe S, 36. Ungetragen, aber vorgewaschen. PetrolgrÃ¼n, ist mir leider zu klein. 100% Merino-Schafwolle. Es sit ein Midlayer-Shirt, also der Fleece-Ersatz, genauso leicht genauso warm, stink aber nicht. Es ist auf dem Bild der rechte Pulli. Neupreis lag bei 58,- â¬,   25,-VB soll's nun kosten


----------



## Zaskarpeter (17. Juni 2010)

Ich hab noch ein Ungetragenes Trikot von Raceface ohne Ärmel über.
Hab ich meiner Freundin mal geschenkt sie zieht es aber nicht an.
Ist so ein blasses Lila und in Größe S welche aber relativ groß ausfällt.
Schön lang ist es auf jeden Fall.
Kosten solls 20,- incl. Versand


----------



## Paramedicus (17. Juni 2010)

Hey mÃ¤dels. Ich schleich mich einfach mal hier rein.... Meine freundin brauch nun auch endlich mal n rad. Die kosten sollten sich zwecks studium aber im ertrÃ¤glichen rahmen halten. Wenn ihr also nich wisst wohin mit eurem gebrauchten,bitte melden! Ob fully oder hardtail is wurst. Preis etwa bis 700 â¬. Vielen dank!


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Juni 2010)

hab eine oliv farbene fox shorts abzugeben - gr. M - wie neu . mit polster . nur 1 x angehabt - bund ist mit gummizug - mir zu gross - bei interesse , bitte pn . bild kann ich dann natürlich schicken ! preis : 30 VB !greez , kati


----------



## klist (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo Ladies

ich suche auch ein gebrauchtes Rad um ein paar mal bei meinem Freund mitzufahren. Nichts allzu teures. 
Bis ca. 300  sind machbar und am besten wäre ein Hardtail.
Wichtig ist noch dass es wie ein Mädchenfahrrad aussieht 
So etwa wie die Scott Contessa Bikes halt einfahc schön.

Ich bin 160 groß.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Easy (24. Juni 2010)

Der ideale Frauen-Reifen: 

Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,25 Evo 

leicht, schnell, griffig und schön!!! 
95% Profil, wegen Umstieg auf 2,4er abzugeben, 24,-  inkl. Versand VB


----------



## Easy (24. Juni 2010)

Biete

Alpina Radbrille Varioflex für kleine Köpfe.  
Die Varioflex verdunkelt sich in der Sonne bzw. wird im Schatten heller. 

Sehr stylisch, passt nur leider nicht auf meinen Kopf. 
Neupreis 45,-  abzugeben für 20,-  inkl Versand VB


----------



## Fie (25. Juni 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Der ideale Frauen-Reifen:
> 
> Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2,25 Evo
> 
> ...



Verkaufst du einen Reifen oder zwei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Easy (25. Juni 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Verkaufst du einen Reifen oder zwei?



Einen


----------



## trek 6500 (25. Juni 2010)

was is an dem reifen denn SCHÖN ????? kicher


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Juni 2010)

Hab ich was verpasst? Jetzt nicht nur Ladybikes sondern auch noch Frauenreifen?!

Hoffentlich kommen sich die Männer die diese Pelle fahren jetzt nicht lächerlich vor.


----------



## drinkandbike (25. Juni 2010)

ich fahr einen..und sogar an einem 140mm Stumpjumper! Bin aber auch schon beige-rosa Bikes gefahren


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Juni 2010)

Grüß Dich!
Aber jetzt raus hier!


----------



## Iselz (26. Juni 2010)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/284062/cat/16

hier verkaufe ich einen ungetragenen Sport BH von Falke (lÃ¤uft allerdings Ã¼ber meinen Freund, weil er dort schon die 5â¬ gelÃ¶hnt hat...). War ein Geschenk was nicht passt


----------



## wintergriller (29. Juni 2010)

Mein Factory muss weg  

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=284820http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=284820

Ist zwar kein "Ladyspezialbike" aber passend für kleinere Fahrer/innen und top in Schuss


----------



## trek 6500 (29. Juni 2010)

...der sattel sieht schon sehr "ladyspezifisch" aus _ LOL ..... aber zum einkaufen sicher nicht übel ...  p.s. nettes bike ..-


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Juli 2010)

@fie - für dich als orange fan , hab ich im ebay was entdeckt --- guck mal unter scott ... hab dir das bild mal rauskopiert ! greez , kati


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo Kati,

ich bekomm das Bild nicht auf!!!

Orange ist mein Leben - danke, dass du an mich denkst 

PS: hab sie gefunden. Sehen gut aus und sind 2 Paar gleich. Ich beobachte das mal! Danke sehr. Auch wenn ich Kona fahre


----------



## DaBoom (2. Juli 2010)

wenn ich kurz stören darf:

Fizik VESTA kium Damensattel 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=285567

duck und weg


----------



## Nadine77 (4. Juli 2010)

Hey,

ich habe ein Canyon Nerve WXC zu verkaufen. 
Melde Dich mal welche Größe Ihr braucht, dann können wir ja mal über 
die Details sprechen. Das Bike hat Größe S, ich bin 1,68 m groß und habe mich
sehr wohl auf dem Bike gefühlt. 

Gruß
Nadine


----------



## Nadine77 (4. Juli 2010)

Nadine77 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe ein Canyon Nerve WXC zu verkaufen.
> Melde Dich mal welche Größe Ihr braucht, dann können wir ja mal über
> ...



Ich wollte eine private Nachricht schreiben, das hat leider nicht geklappt, aber alle die ein Bike suchen, einfach mal melden.

Gruß
Nadine


----------



## genius71 (4. Juli 2010)

Hi Mädls,
ich verkaufe mein Genius MC 20. Ist Größe L (für 170 und größe) und super in Schuss. Es ist allerdings eher ein Unisex-Bike. Vielleicht sucht einer von Euren Mänern was Neues.
Gruß
Genius71


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Juli 2010)

..auch hier nochmal - suche gebrauchte five ten impact- gr-39 - die niedrige variante - bis 30 euro ... falls jemand noch welche hat , die er nicht mehr braucht ... können ruhig  unschön (...) ausseh´n, aber halt nicht kaputt sein !! danke !!! k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ladies,

ich hab da noch 2 ganz neue Maloja-Shorts aus der Kollektion 2010 mit Etikett im Schrank, die ich loswerden möchte.

Abbildungen gibt es auf der Maloja-HP

Rainshort Lauper - blackberry/peacock in M - UVP 109,-- 
FR-Short Poison - blackberry in M - UVP 89,-- 

Mir passen sie leider nicht, Preis kann ich Euch ca. 30 % unter VK anbieten.
Bei Interesse bitte PN.

Ride on!


----------



## MelleD (8. Juli 2010)

Mh, FR-Short Poison - blackberry ist leider zu groß


----------



## Easy (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

habe eine Jack Wolfskin Move Pants Texapore Women Größe 36 abzugeben, wasserdicht, atmungsaktiv. TOP in Schuss. Bin leider rausgewachsen


----------



## genius71 (12. Juli 2010)

Hi,
so eine suchte ich schon länger mal, aber 36 ... könnte evtl. eng werden :-(
Gruß
Genius71


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Juli 2010)

Update v. Beitrag Nr. 8:

Die Shorts sind weg.

Sattel und Satteltasche sind noch da, neu wäre da noch der Flaschenhalter (Alu, silber, Öffnung seitlich) und die Kettenführung (Shaman Alu Chain Guide 4XPro incl. Adapter BB auf ISCG) von der Wildsau. Die Kettenführung wurde knapp 400 km gefahren bis die e13 da war.
Auf dem Foto im Album ist der Kram er noch montiert.


----------



## trek 6500 (12. Juli 2010)

..habe noch diadora und shimano bike schuhe in gr.38 und 39 abzugeben - da ich nur noch flats an allen bikes fahre , brauch´ich sie nicht mehr ....fotos auf anfrage !! greez , k.


----------



## Easy (12. Juli 2010)

Post 27 ist verkauft und 46 reserviert. 

Ich selbst suche einen kleinen Tagesrucksack mit Air-Tragesystem, entweder Deuter RaceX Air oder Vaude Roomy Air o.ä., 12 bis max. 15 Liter reichen. Ggf auch im Tausch gegen Deuter RaceX


----------



## wintergriller (13. Juli 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Mein Factory muss weg
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=284820http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=284820
> 
> Ist zwar kein "Ladyspezialbike" aber passend für kleinere Fahrer/innen und top in Schuss



Verkauft


----------



## karmakiller (14. Juli 2010)

weitere Fotos auf der Stylefish-Seite

ich hätte ein solches Maloja Shirt zu verkaufen
Modell Cruise Freeride Farbe:sky  
ungetragen, nagelneu mit Etiketten, Größe L 


Preis: einfach mal was bieten


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Juli 2010)

zu blau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (14. Juli 2010)

zu groß


----------



## karmakiller (14. Juli 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> zu groß



 stimmt, deshalb trage ich es auch in Größe M 

@trek6500: neeeeeee, das blau ist soo schön


----------



## Frau Rauscher (14. Juli 2010)

ja schaaaade, dass es kein M ist


----------



## karmakiller (15. Juli 2010)

Shirt ist verkauft


----------



## trek 6500 (17. Juli 2010)

@FIE ! ...im bikemarkt grade entdeckt : ORANGE ziener kurzfinger handschuhe !!! 15 euro ... siehe bild !! lg und allen ein schönnes bike wochenende !! kati


----------



## kate82 (18. Juli 2010)

Hey Mädls,
hat vielleicht jemand ein Fox Trikot abzugeben, in der Größe S oder M, kommt drauf an wie es ausfällt......
Sieh Bild, sowas in der Art, langärmlig oder kurz, Farbe fast egal außer rot ;-).....

DANKEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Fie (20. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @FIE ! ...im bikemarkt grade entdeckt : ORANGE ziener kurzfinger handschuhe !!! 15 euro ... siehe bild !! lg und allen ein schönnes bike wochenende !! kati



Oh, danke Kati 

Ich geh gleich mal gucken!


----------



## Easy (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine rote Radjacke/weste von Bicycles abzugeben, Größe S entspricht 38. Top Zustand mit abzippbaren Ärmeln, winddicht und stark wasserabweisend (wären die Zippärmel nicht, wäre sie waserdicht), 14,-  inkl Versand.


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Juli 2010)

...wieder was für fie im bikemarkt ... lg , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (27. Juli 2010)

Hach, du bist zu lieb! Danke sehr? 

Die Hose würde mir viel besser gefallen, aber 1. wäre mir das Trikot viel zu klein und die Hose auch, denn die finde ich noch geiler! 

Aber ich bin einfach  zu fett für Bikeklamotten! 
Meine neuerworbenen Trikots, kann ich grad gleich in die Tonne geben, da sehe ich aus wie eine abgebundene Leberwurst...


----------



## trek 6500 (27. Juli 2010)

ach komm .... bei freeride trikots ohne gummizug , geht das doch bestimmt ..... lg , kati


----------



## kate82 (28. Juli 2010)

Verkaufe einen Scott Karma Helm, in der Farbe weiÃ glÃ¤nzend.
Helm wurde paar mal getragen und befindet sich im TOP Zustand! NP 100â¬ ich gebe ihn fÃ¼r 70â¬ ab.
Gr. ist S (51-54cm)
Original Karton mit Staubsack und Beschreibung habe ich auch noch!


----------



## trek 6500 (28. Juli 2010)

..schön, is der richtig weiss, oder eher perlmuttfarben ? meine  freundin hat ein pearlie - vielleicht würde der dazu passen .....


----------



## kate82 (28. Juli 2010)

ja hm, weis nicht ob man das perlmutt nennt  aber er sieht aus als hätte der ne metalliclackierung


----------



## kate82 (28. Juli 2010)

zum bike passt der auf alle fälle ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (29. Juli 2010)

neuwertiger* Fizik VESTA kium Damensattel *in weiß (passend zu Helm und Rad )
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120600791740&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## hano! (30. Juli 2010)

*Hi, hätte ein Paar Gaerne Polar MTB-Schuhe abzugeben,
Top zustand, nur 1x getragen, Größe 43 *





 warme Füße, auch bei kältestem Wetter. Dank des Innenfutters aus Lammwolle und der elastischen Manschette wird der Fuß hervorragend vor Kälte geschützt.

MTB Sohle mit hervorragender Selbstreinigung. Die starke Profilierung im Außenbereich bietet Grip auf jedem Boden. Zusätzlich können im vorderen Sohlenbereich Stollen angebracht werden, um den Halt auf lockerem Untergrund zu optimieren. Die Gewinde der Pedalplatten sind langlebig und verschleißfest.

Der Gaerne Polar MTB ist schlank geschnitten und für einen sehr breiten Fuß weniger geeignet. 

Produktname: Gaerne Polar MTB Winterschuh
Sohlennorm: SPD
Einsatzgebiet: Winter, Schlechtwetter


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

@daboom : ne, der is ja weiss(ausserdem zu breit und klobig)- das bike ist perlmutt .-


----------



## BineMX (31. Juli 2010)

abzugeben: Specialized Phenom SL Sattel in Breite 130, weiß (seit April in Gebrauch)
suche oder Tausch gegen: gleichen Sattel in Breite 143!!

Bin da wohl leider zu breit für gebaut... bei der RennradProbefahrt hab ich gmerkt daß 143 besser zu mir paßt


----------



## DaBoom (31. Juli 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @daboom : ne, der is ja weiss(ausserdem zu breit und klobig)- das bike ist perlmutt .-



laut bikesportnews:
...
Der Sattel überzeugt dank stark erhöhtem und gut gepolstertem Heck, das dem Dammbereich in Zusammenspiel mit der Aussparung in der Sattelmitte viel Freiraum lässt. Das ist klasse gemacht! Eine Satteltasche (von Fizik) kann ins Sattelgestell eingeklickt werden. 
...
Breite (max.): 140 mm

paßt leider trotzdem nicht zu meiner Freundin
die ist  nun auf einem Fizik Alliante unterwegs


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Juli 2010)

ja , wir haben den aliante auch an den meisten bikes ...der is prima !!!(die sport version)


----------



## DaBoom (31. Juli 2010)

@trek 6500
http://www.fizik.it/product.aspx?c=VESTA
vs
http://www.fizik.it/product.aspx?c=Aliante-Gamma-XM

der Aliante ist nen Sofa 
aber auch ich habe ihn geliebt   (fahre nun Gobi XM)


----------



## trek 6500 (1. August 2010)

..er sieht aber net aus wie´n sof a , finde ich - das  ist das gute daran ....


----------



## Easy (2. August 2010)

Ich hÃ¤tte einen kleinen Rucksack Deuter Race X kobaldblau abzugeben. 
Ist zwar kein ausgesprochener Frauenrucksack, passt aber aufgrund seiner kleinen GrÃ¶Ãe Frauen gut. Sehr guter Zustand. Neupreis ist 50,- â¬, fÃ¼r 20,- VB


----------



## matsch (3. August 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe eine Jack Wolfskin Move Pants Texapore Women Größe 36 abzugeben, wasserdicht, atmungsaktiv. TOP in Schuss. Bin leider rausgewachsen




Hallo,

ich hatte die Hose von Easy für meine Freundin gekauft. Leider ist die Hose für meine Freundin am Bund etwas zu eng. Sitzt somit zu weit oben... Würde Sie zum Selbstkostenpreis (55Euro) wieder verkaufen wollen. 

Wenn jemand Interesse hat, bitte bei mir melden.

Danke
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (3. August 2010)

..wie ist denn die genaue !!!! bundweite der hose ?? danke , greez , kati


----------



## Bergradlerin (4. August 2010)

Ich *suche *einen Hardtailrahmen. 16 Zoll, größer nicht. Neu oder neuwertig.

Edit: Erledigt!


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2010)

apoptygma schrieb:


> PDM 520 Klick-Pedalen gebraucht ohne Cleats fürn 10er!
> 
> Fizik Vitesse in 143 für 15,-
> 
> Und ich such ma noch *hehe



Asche auf mein Haupt.

Ich hatte 2 Anfragen für den Sattel und ich blöde Nuss habe beide ins Nirvana gejagt, dann die Angelegenheit vergessen und nun im Anfall von Aufräumwahn zerre ich das nochmal hoch.

Dazu noch meine Ergon GE1 Enduro Griffe in Small, ebenfalls für 15 Euro.

Wer also noch will.....büdde


----------



## apoptygma (5. August 2010)

Dann hätte ich hier noch einen Selle Italia SL in 143, fast klatschneu (100 km gefahren und dann für unpassend erklärt)

25 Euro (ab morgen Abend steht er inner Bucht)


Ahso, alles zzg. normaler Versandkosten...is ja klar.


----------



## PadHead (5. August 2010)

Ich weiß - Ladies only!..*duck* 

Aber auf der Suche nach einem Rucksack für meine Freundin, bin ich auf diesen hier gestoßen:

http://www.sport-praxenthaler.de/Rucksaecke/15-30-Liter/Deuter-Superbike-SL::6494.html





Preislich ok, wie ich finde.

Gruß


----------



## physiodog (6. August 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier und auf der Suche nach einem Fully. All Mountain evtl auch CrossCountry. Bin 162 gross, fahre Singletrails und Alpentouren, auch mit längeren Tragestrecken. Deswegen hätte ich gerne ein Bike mit viel Vortrieb bergauf, gute Dämpfung bergab (vorne 120mm) relativ niedriges Oberrohr und relativ leicht (12,5kg scheint ja fast Standard zu sein in der u.g. Preisklasse??) Wer weiss ein passendes MTB, gerne gebraucht oder kann Tipps zum Kauf geben. Preiskategorie bis 2000,- gerne natürlich weniger  
Was für Bikes fahrt Ihr denn so? 
Danke  Melli


----------



## Coffee (7. August 2010)

Hallo Gleichgesinnte 

habe mal wieder in meinem Keller kräftig aufgeräumt und da sind mir ein paar Sachen in die Hände gefallen die ich nun gerne los werden würde 


-  1 Syntace Duraflite Carbon 9° (25,4) NEU 80,-
-  1 Syntace Vorbau F99 105mm (25,4) schwarz NEU 80,-
-  1 Tune Vorbau MTB 110mm schwarz (25,4) Tune logo Oben/unten leicht gebraucht 70,-
-  1 Tune Vorbau MTB 110mm schwarz (25,4) Tune logo Seitlich li/re/oben Leichte Version (128gr) NEU 90,-
-  1 Ritchey WCS Vorbau 100mm carbon mtb OS Lenkerklemmung NEU 70,-


+ ggf Versand.

am besten per mail: coffeemakerin(at)aol.com


lg coffee


----------



## Easy (7. August 2010)

Hi,

ich hätte noch ein paar neue Röckl Handschuhe blau, Größe 7

Neupreis 25,-, hier für 12,-  inkl. Versand

Passt irgendwie nicht zu meinen sonst roten Klamotten


----------



## Easy (7. August 2010)

Außerdem habe ich noch ein lässiges Bike-Shirt von Jeantex, Größe 40
Es steht zwar 38 auf dem Etikett, es ist fällt aber definitiv größer aus, daher abzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .fabienne. (8. August 2010)

ich hätte einen so gut wie neuen Rahmen anzubieten: Armor EN 2.0 Enduro/Freeride in Rahmengröße 40 

(weitere Infos hier: 
http://www.armor-bikes.com/pdf/en2_0/armorEN20_einsatzbereich.pdf
http://www.armor-bikes.com/pdf/en2_0/armorEN20_geometrie.pdf)


----------



## .fabienne. (8. August 2010)

noch ein Bild wie der Rahmen dann aufgebaut so ausguckt


----------



## physiodog (8. August 2010)

ui nett 
ich bin jetzt stolze besitzerin von diesem bergzicklein ;-) und es hat die ersten 2 testfahrten super gemeistert..


----------



## Easy (9. August 2010)

Hi,

ich habe noch eine hochwertige Bikehose abzugeben
Cannondale L.E. Carbon

Das Polster passt mir leider nicht, sie ist aber schon gewaschen und 1 oder 2mal getragen.

Die war schw...teuer und sieht durch die rund verlaufenden Nähte echt toll aus. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001P808SK?&tag=shopwiki-us-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325"]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001P808SK?&tag=shopwiki-us-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325[/ame]


Vielleicht hat jemand Interesse


----------



## flitzflitz (9. August 2010)

poa...echt teuer! welche größe ist das denn? könnte schon mal wieder eine neue gebrauchen...


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. August 2010)

Easy schrieb:


> Ich selbst suche einen kleinen Tagesrucksack mit Air-Tragesystem, entweder Deuter RaceX Air oder Vaude Roomy Air o.ä., 12 bis max. 15 Liter reichen. Ggf auch im Tausch gegen Deuter RaceX


 
Ich habe noch einen Vaude Roomy 17 +3 in weiß rumliegen. Ca. 5x benutzt und dann auf Ergon umgestiegen. Ist sauber, wenn Interesse, einfach per PN melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kate82 (9. August 2010)

Hey, verkaufe ein Dynamics Trikot ohne Ãrmel, Gr. 36. TOP Zustand, Trikot ist frisch gewaschen..... 10â¬


----------



## kate82 (9. August 2010)

habe noch ein Dynamics Trikot mit Ärmel, Gr. 36, Top Zustand, frisch gewaschen, 10


----------



## kate82 (9. August 2010)

so und noch eine Dynamics Radhose, gr. 36, zwei mal getragen...auch frisch gewaschen, 14


----------



## Easy (9. August 2010)

flitzflitz schrieb:


> poa...echt teuer! welche größe ist das denn? könnte schon mal wieder eine neue gebrauchen...



Das ist Größe 36/38

Schön an der Hose sind die Beinabschlüsse. Da gibt es keine Gummis o.ä. blöden Dinge, die einschneiden können. Sie hat eine ganz breite, aber hauchdünne Silikonschicht, fast wie eine Lage Tesafilm, sehr angenehm.


----------



## trek 6500 (9. August 2010)

suche ne ungekröpfte !!!! schwarze stütze in 31,6 - ungekürzt ... zu nem reellen üreis . fsa , race face o-ä. danke , bitte pn !!!


----------



## kate82 (11. August 2010)

kate82 schrieb:


> so und noch eine dynamics radhose, gr. 36, zwei mal getragen...auch frisch gewaschen, 14


 

verkauft!


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. August 2010)

Ich suche einen *Ritchey WCS*-Vorbau in *90 cm*.
Sachdienliche Hinweise bitte per PN. Dankeschön!


----------



## MelleD (20. August 2010)

Mh, wenn mich mein Gedächnis nicht im Stich läßt gerade, müßte ich noch nen Ritchey
in meiner Kiste liegen haben.
Guck mal, welche Länge der hat....


----------



## trek 6500 (20. August 2010)

..ich guck auch mal in meine vorbau kiste ... (hihi , was´ne wortschöpfung ...wenn ich einen finde , meld´ich mich !! greez , k.


----------



## schlammdiva (20. August 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich suche einen *Ritchey WCS*-Vorbau in *90 cm*.
> Sachdienliche Hinweise bitte per PN. Dankeschön!



90cm??? Da suchst du aber einen ganz schön langen            Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (21. August 2010)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> 90cm??? Da suchst du aber einen ganz schön langen            Vorbau



Äh, wer hat, der hat! (?)

....


----------



## trek 6500 (21. August 2010)

ne, leider nix gefunden . sorry .- gruss, kati


----------



## trek 6500 (21. August 2010)

,,,hab noch ein fox sergeant trikot mit 3/4 ärmeln in S (männer grösse S !) hier . bei interesse , bitte pn . bild :   ach ja - 20 euro plus versand ....


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. August 2010)

Du hast Post!


----------



## matsch (23. August 2010)

matsch schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte die Hose von Easy für meine Freundin gekauft. Leider ist die Hose für meine Freundin am Bund etwas zu eng. Sitzt somit zu weit oben... Würde Sie zum Selbstkostenpreis (55Euro) wieder verkaufen wollen.
> 
> ...




Keiner Interesse? Post #78


----------



## kate82 (23. August 2010)

Helm wäre noch da, 58 incl. Versand....


----------



## karmakiller (24. August 2010)

Ich bin am Ausmisten und habe einige Sachen gefunden, die ich nicht großartig verkaufen möchte, aber vielleicht freut sich ja jemand gegen einen kleinen Unkostenbeitrag/Portoerstattung darüber : 

ein Pearl Izumi-Trikot , Größe S (Männer) 




das linke
häufig getragen und das Weiß hat einen Grau-/Blauschleier vom Waschen mit dunkler Wäsche 

ein Scott-Langarm Freeride Trikot, Größe S (Männer) von dem ich leider kein Bild finde, ist auch ca. 5 Jahre alt, liegt aber seit ca. 3 Jahren im Schrank, ist auch weiß und ebenfalls dunkel verfärbt

1 Polsterhose von Protective, Größe 40 
vielleicht 3 Mal benutzt, da mir das Polster nicht passte


----------



## Bergradlerin (24. August 2010)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> 90cm??? Da suchst du aber einen ganz schön langen            Vorbau




Nicht lang, eher kürzer als der, den ich jetzt spazierenfahre...


----------



## MelleD (24. August 2010)

Sry Bergradlerin, leider nicht mehr in der Kiste.
Was mir auch nachher noch einfiel, der war glaub ich 120mm lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (24. August 2010)

Biete einen Ladies Selle Italia SLK Gel Flow Sattel.
Er ist aus der ersten Serie davon, d.h. ca. 3 Jahre alt aber sehr wenig gefahren. Das Leder hat keine Verletzungen davon getragen, keine StÃ¼rze oder Umfaller.
Ich habe ihn immer wieder montiert und probiert auf unterschiedlichen RÃ¤dern.
Er sieht klasse aus und ist leicht, aber er ist mir zu breit und zu kantig.
Wer ihn immer schon mal probieren wollte, kann ihn fÃ¼r 25 â¬ inkl. Versand bekommen.


----------



## Fie (25. August 2010)

Wenn unerwünscht, einfach löschen!!!

Hat denn keine von euch eine 160mm Federgabel zuhause rumliegen? Sorry, wenn ich Ansrpüche stelle, aber am Liebsten wäre mir eine mit Luft (wem nicht  )! Muß aber nicht!
Eine vordere Nabe dann zum Umrüsten auf Steckachse stünde auch noch auf dem Wunschzettel.

Ich wählte bewußt den Ladies only Bereich, weil einfach tolle Deals dabei entstehen können!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## mangolassi (25. August 2010)

Ich kann mir nicht verkneifen zu sagen: schön dass du endlich zur Vernunft kommst und dass du 'ne PN hast.


----------



## Fie (25. August 2010)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht verkneifen zu sagen: schön dass du endlich zur Vernunft kommst und dass du 'ne PN hast.



Du bist sooooo cool! 

Aber ich wußte schon, warum ich hier explizit einen Thread eröffne!


----------



## trek 6500 (25. August 2010)

..... suche auch was - darf ich den fred mitbenutzen ????

1. maxle 20er steckachse - meine ist extrem ausgenudelt ... gebraucht , aber techn. o.k. - so bis 20 euro ... 

2. immer noch five ten - die niedrigen in schwarz - gr. 39 - gebraucht , aber nicht kaputt ...

3. immer noch das maloja moonriders trikot in gr. M .... seufz ...


dankeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Fie (25. August 2010)

Selbstverständlich darfst du! So war das gedacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (25. August 2010)

Hab ein  neues Paar  Sixsixone Veggie Shin Guards Gr. M  für 15 Euro zzgl Versand abzugeben .


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. August 2010)

Gibt´s dafür nicht "Materielles"? Hängt ganz oben...


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. August 2010)

Ich hätte da von Fox noch eine Hose:

Fox Girls Sierra Capri in dunkelbraun, Größe S, Modell 2010





Ist gerade bei Hibike für 69,90  im Angebot, da meine 2-3 mal getragen ist, würde ich sie für 25 Euro incl. versichertem Paketversand abgeben.

http://www.google.de/product_url?q=...F2TK3qPKaEygWZsoxS&sa=title&ved=0CAkQgwgwADgA

Habe mir alle Mühe gegeben, aber ich wachse da einfach nicht rein.


----------



## trek 6500 (26. August 2010)

hmmm ja , da kann man auch "suche" sachen posten , stimmt .....


----------



## Fie (26. August 2010)

Dürfen wir den hier bitte nicht trotzdem behalten?


----------



## trek 6500 (26. August 2010)

ich denke , wir dürfen ...büüüddeeeee !


----------



## Martina H. (26. August 2010)

Hallo an Alle ,

ich versuch es mal mit einer Suche 

Suche einen Dämpfer mit 190er Einbaulänge. Bitte mit möglichst weichem Tune (Fahrergewicht ca. 35 kg), am liebsten RP23.

Der Dämpfer muss optisch nicht neuwertig sein - aber technisch bitte in Ordnung.

Vielleicht klappt es ja


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. August 2010)

(...)


----------



## Warnschild (27. August 2010)

Warum nicht einfach verschieben? 

Lässt sich leichter "warten" und nachlesen, wenn ein bisschen Ordnung herrscht.


----------



## kate82 (27. August 2010)

kate82 schrieb:


> Helm wäre noch da, 58 incl. Versand....


 


Für 50 gebe ich den Helm ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (28. August 2010)

Ladies, weil wir nur einen Suche/Verkaufe-Thread eröffnen sollten und damit es hier etwas übersichtlicher wird, bitte ich Euch


Verkauftes zu löschen bzw. den ganzen Beitrag zu eliminieren
*"Suche" *oder *"Verkaufe" *voranzustellen

Dankeschön!


----------



## _Becky_ (28. August 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ladies, weil wir nur einen Suche/Verkaufe-Thread eröffnen sollten und damit es hier etwas übersichtlicher wird, bitte ich Euch
> 
> 
> Verkauftes zu löschen bzw. den ganzen Beitrag zu eliminieren




Es ist dir offensichtlich entgangen dass nur Modöhsen und IBC-Racing Team MemberInnen Beiträge komplett löschen können.

Normale 08/15 UserInnen können keine Beiträge löschen und das geschriebene nur in einem Zeitrahmen von 23:59 Std. ab Posting ändern.

... sagt mein Freund  !


----------



## trek 6500 (28. August 2010)

rahmen von 2009 - also , der grüne - gr, S - günstig gesucht (ohne dämpfer) ...hat wer einen - oder kennt jemanden , der eine  abzugeben hat ..??? gruss, kati


----------



## trek 6500 (28. August 2010)

suche : lapierre froggy - aus 2009 - gr. S rahmen !!!
cube sting rahmen aus 2008 - lasergreen 16 oder 17 zoll !!  EILT !!!!!! DANKE !


----------



## Warnschild (28. August 2010)

Suche: Orbea Alma 2010, XTR, Formula R1, Fox-Gabel 120mm+ mit Lockout, ... Bitte für nicht mehr als 250 Euro. Bis spätestens Ende nächster Woche.


----------



## trek 6500 (29. August 2010)

....da ich mit dem stereo eine forums kollegen liebäugele , hätte ich ein transalp ht in weiss abzugeben . 17 zoll , weiss gepulvert , avid sd7 bremsen (keine scheibe !),rock shox duke gabel , top gepflegt- 1 jahr alt , super vortrieb .genaue teileliste auf wunsch . ca. 11 kg . 
trenne mich ungern , aber man kann nicht alles haben ... schauts euch an ... preis : 800 vb . gruss, kati


----------



## Erster_2010er (29. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ... rock shox duke gabel , top gepflegt- *1 jahr alt* ...




Die Gabel ist 7 Jahre alt.

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/288138



> Exif-Daten anzeigen
> 
> RICOH                                                                                Caplio R4
> *2008-12-09* 15:15:47


----------



## Easy (29. August 2010)

Suche Wintertrikot Größe 38.

Es wird Herbst


----------



## trek 6500 (29. August 2010)

@erster :... das bike , nicht die gabel - vor 1 jahr aufgebaut . die gabel da neu gekauft - aslo : nie gefahren vorher . und sie  ist vollkommen okay für tour oder marathon .denkst du , ich wolle hier jemanden abzocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (29. August 2010)

@easy : ..ich guck mal , was noch so in meinem schrank schlummert


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. August 2010)

ich habe einen Rucksack abzugeben:

Deuter Compact EXP 6 SL

Er ist mir einfach ein bisschen zu kurz, also doch eher was für noch kleinere Mädels als mich 

Er ist ziemlich exakt 1 Jahr alt, und in einem neuwertigen, sauberen Zustand! Super für kleine bis Tagestouren! Würde mich über 35 Euro inkl. Versand freuen!

Praktisch: viele Fächer für Kleinkram, ein Schlüsselhaken, eine Halterung für die Luftpumpe innen, der Trinkschlauch ist teils verdeckt und kann so nicht am Hals "kleben". Einziger Haken: Keine Regenhülle.

Fotos kann ich später nachreichen!


----------



## trek 6500 (30. August 2010)

froggy gefunden !!! hüpf , freu !!!!


----------



## Veloce (30. August 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> froggy gefunden !!! hüpf , freu !!!!



Dann hast du ja schon ein feistes Fest


----------



## trek 6500 (30. August 2010)

ich könnt´die welt umarmen !!


----------



## freigeist (31. August 2010)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Suche: Orbea Alma 2010, XTR, Formula R1, Fox-Gabel 120mm+ mit Lockout, ... Bitte für nicht mehr als 250 Euro. Bis spätestens Ende nächster Woche.



ich hoffe, du hast dich da um eine zahl geirrt und bist nicht auf diebesgut aus ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (31. August 2010)

..verkaufe mein transalp stoker . weiss, 17 zoll.... bitte bei  interesse pn !!!


----------



## othu (31. August 2010)

ist das ein 29er?


----------



## trek 6500 (31. August 2010)

ein 32er !


----------



## trek 6500 (31. August 2010)

hmmm, user meldet sich seit sonntag abend nicht mehr - dabei soll am donnerstag die frosch übergabe stattfinden ..... hoffentlich kommt nix dazwischen ....


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. August 2010)

Meine Damen, ich denke, nicht nur ich blicke hier in diesem Thread nicht mehr wirklich durch. Der Erfolg dieser Materialbörse hat mich, ehrlich gesagt, überrascht... Deshalb habe ich meine ModeratorenkollegInnen um Rat gebeten und werde nun folgendes tun: 


Dieser Thread wird geschlossen.
Ein neuer Thread (Materialbörse) wird eröffnet.
Dort bitte nur Suchen/Verkäufe posten (bitte ausführlich genug), alle anderen Posts, egal welcher Art, werden gelöscht.
Verhandlungen bitte nur per PN.
Alle Einträge werden nach vier Wochen gelöscht.

Grüße, Gina


----------

